# Go on ahead and call me stupid, but I'm goign on the Velocity diet



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

It looks really challenging, which is why I want to try it. But just for fun, call me stupid and give me reasons not to do it.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

Is that the all liquid diet?


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2008)

Yep. Basically  except for like one meal a week.

I don't envy you.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

It works I did it over wrestling season. If I were you i would do Pt 2 instead. ya digz?


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> call me stupid and give me reasons not to do it.


 
Stupid



danny81 said:


> It works I did it over wrestling season. If I were you i would do Pt 2 instead. ya digz?


The reason.


----------



## FitnessRubber (May 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Stupid
> 
> 
> The reason.



lol


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Stupid
> 
> 
> The reason.



Fuck me. Thats a pretty good reason.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

lawl


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

I don't believe it to be a good idea purely because the human body didn't evolve to consume all liquid. 

However, I can't prove anything because argueably the human body didn't evolve to do alot of stuff we do to it and some of it turns out ok.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> I don't believe it to be a good idea purely because the human body didn't evolve to consume all liquid.
> 
> However, I can't prove anything because argueably the human body didn't evolve to do alot of stuff we do to it and some of it turns out ok.



Its only going ot be one month out of my life. After I drop the desired weight, I will go back to my sensible way of dieting.


----------



## biggfly (May 13, 2008)

Well, I wasn't going to do this, but you backed me into a corner. Okay...here it goes....STUPID!!! Phew, glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Its only going ot be one month out of my life. After I drop the desired weight, I will go back to my sensible way of dieting.


It may backfire, much like a couple of my friends on the Atkins diet they lose a lot weight but they wind up gaining the weight back and then some.


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

I just read the article on this on T-Nation.. and the only food is oatmeal and blueberries once a week?? Is this your one meal or "in addition" to your one meal???  I don't know, it would be hard for me to not "eat" something all week and just drink shakes..

but I guess you could get used to it??


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Its only going ot be one month out of my life. After I drop the desired weight, I will go back to my sensible way of dieting.



Might as well give it a try, even if it doesn't work it would be a mental test.


----------



## Biggly (May 14, 2008)

I haven't looked into it but the first word that comes to mind is "fiber"?



B.


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2008)

It is only a month.  Many people have shown favourable results, I have thought of giving it a shot before, but cant fathom the idea of not eating real food.

Many people have reported a strong desire to eat fruit after this diet.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2008)

Oh I cant wait to see this.


----------



## leg_press (May 17, 2008)

KelJu said:


> It looks really challenging, which is why I want to try it. But just for fun, call me stupid and give me reasons not to do it.




Dude  what Iain said.

The human body had teeth to chew/grind up solid food, im trying to think if you drink liquid for a 4 weeks if it will damage your teeth as they havent had anything to do for 30 days.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2008)

leg_press said:


> *im trying to think*


----------



## MtnBikerChk (May 17, 2008)

Actually, this is Velocity





and she says, "good luck - you're gonna need it."


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I haven't looked into it but the first word that comes to mind is "fiber"?



That was mine, as well.  I figured that they call it the "Velocity Diet", because that's an accurate way to describe how a certain toiled-based activity is going to take place.

That aside, I find it hard to work off the fat, mostly because of a shitty diet, but I can keep it off very easy.  If I did something like this to drop a quick 10 pounds or so, it'd be worth it.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2008)

Your cat has a real, "What are you, retarded?" look on her face. 



MtnBikerChk said:


>


----------



## amanda007 (May 17, 2008)

Well i don't think it really works, it like a liquid diet ???


----------



## MtnBikerChk (May 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Your cat has a real, "What are you, retarded?" look on her face.



that's what she's thinking too!


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

IT WORKS. i have tried it. btw the fiber thing. they recomend you take fiber powder.


----------



## Biggly (May 19, 2008)

and powdered protein, and powdered... why not call it the powdered food diet?

Just add water?





B.


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 19, 2008)

Stupid!

(j/k)

1. You are manic depressive and diets like this have direct effects on one's brain chemistry. (One easily noticable and reliable symptom of hypoglycemia in diabetics is irrational, emotional, hostile and desperate behavior). I wouldn't take these risks if I were you.

2. It doesn't work long term.

3. It can damage your liver and increase the risk of diverticulosis and a plethora of cancers.

There are a few. But really, don't mess around with your physical capacity to remain emotionally and phsychiatrically fit by depriving your body of proper nutrition. Your risk for suffering emotionally and mentally is very very high.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Biggly (May 19, 2008)

> don't mess around with your physical capacity to remain emotionally and phsychiatrically fit by depriving your body of proper nutrition.



Very well said and exactly what I was gonna say but forgot how to spell phsychiatrically...

I'm getting confused here, are there 2 threads about this diet? Anyway, starving yourself is never a great idea. I knew some guys who wanted to go on a protest hunger strike awhile ago (long story) and read up on this stuff. Try a search - the damage of extreme calorie deficency can be long term.


B.


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 20, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Very well said and exactly what I was gonna say but forgot how to spell phsychiatrically...
> 
> I'm getting confused here, are there 2 threads about this diet? Anyway, starving yourself is never a great idea. I knew some guys who wanted to go on a protest hunger strike awhile ago (long story) and read up on this stuff. Try a search - the damage of extreme calorie deficency can be long term.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll do a search. 

I'm not talking about satarvation.

I am talking about increasing you risks or the severity of manic or depressive episodes.

I have seen several instances at work where women have impaired and undermined the management of mental and emotional conditions by failing to eat properly.

But whatever you want to do.

I wouldn't do something stupid like that either way. 

You know who does things like that? Anorexic teenaged girls. It's just stupid, even if it does work short term.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2008)

I am here to report that I am aborting mission. VanessaNicole was 100% correct. I had a manic episode this weekend. I didn't sleep any Sunday or Monday. I ate some oatmeal, a banana, and some baked chicken Monday afternoon, and crashed for nearly 20 hours. 


All I can report is that I lost 10lbs in a week. The diet was working beautifully, but I don't have the capability to continue coarse. I'm switching back to a more sensible diet that Jodi made me some time back.


----------



## Biggly (May 21, 2008)

Good move 

Looking great is no good if you feel like &^&@ or screw your health





B.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

Hey, at least you gave it a go.  I know I wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I am here to report that I am aborting mission. VanessaNicole was 100% correct. I had a manic episode this weekend. I didn't sleep any Sunday or Monday. I ate some oatmeal, a banana, and some baked chicken Monday afternoon, and crashed for nearly 20 hours.
> 
> 
> All I can report is that I lost 10lbs in a week. The diet was working beautifully, but I don't have the capability to continue coarse. I'm switching back to a more sensible diet that Jodi made me some time back.



I told you it worked. I did that during wrestling season and i got chisled in four months. BTW bro what are you gunna do with all those extra red rox and fish oil?


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> I told you it worked. I did that during wrestling season and i got chisled in four months. BTW bro what are you gunna do with all those extra red rox and fish oil?



I'm going to stick them in my ass danny, real far up my ass.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'm going to stick them in my ass danny, real far up my ass.





10 pounds in a week?  Just how much of that do you think was fat, versus muscle and water?


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 10 pounds in a week?  Just how much of that do you think was fat, versus muscle and water?



Well, I actually dropped 15, but I discounted at least 5lbs as water. My body rebounded extremely quickly, and I am 10lbs lighter after rebounding. I am scared to know how weak I am going to be in the gym today. 

Personally, I think the diet sucks. There is no fucking way that someone with a lot of muscle is going to be able to retain their muscle on that diet.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Well, I actually dropped 15, but I discounted at least 5lbs as water. My body rebounded extremely quickly, and I am 10lbs lighter after rebounding. I am scared to know how weak I am going to be in the gym today.
> 
> Personally, I think the diet sucks. There is no fucking way that someone with a lot of muscle is going to be able to retain their muscle on that diet.



Would you mind posting how you felt about today's workout in this thread (in addition to your journal)?


----------



## tucker01 (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> I told you it worked. I did that during wrestling season and i got chisled in four months. BTW bro what are you gunna do with all those extra red rox and fish oil?




If it took you 4 months to get ripped on that diet, then you must have been one fat fuck.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Would you mind posting how you felt about today's workout in this thread (in addition to your journal)?



You son of a bitch. I wasn't going to post it, but you just had to ask. Yes, I am weaker than dogshit. I am literally half as strong as I was before I started. No, I am not misusing the word. I am in fact half as strong as when I started in many of my lifts. 

I will not be posting numbers. I am pissed off. I need a day to regroup and plan my next move.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 22, 2008)

I love food & like my sanity too much, I could not do this. Nor would I, good luck man.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> You son of a bitch. I wasn't going to post it, but you just had to ask. Yes, I am weaker than dogshit. I am literally half as strong as I was before I started. No, I am not misusing the word. I am in fact half as strong as when I started in many of my lifts.
> 
> I will not be posting numbers. I am pissed off. I need a day to regroup and plan my next move.



Sorry to hear that, man.  But!  When I did the HIT stuff a while ago, I came back weaker.  At least in terms of PRs.However,  just two weeks later I was hitting new PRs.  Give it a couple of weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear that, man.  But!  When I did the HIT stuff a while ago, I came back weaker.  At least in terms of PRs.However,  just two weeks later I was hitting new PRs.  Give it a couple of weeks and see how it goes.



I am upping the carbs, and giving velocity another try. I already lost much of my strength, now I have nothing to lose really. I'll call this velocity part II


----------



## NeilPearson (May 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I am upping the carbs, and giving velocity another try. I already lost much of my strength, now I have nothing to lose really. I'll call this velocity part II



So are we supposed to call you stupid again?


----------



## tucker01 (May 22, 2008)

Why not do the velocity and do a carb up every 3 days?


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> So are we supposed to call you stupid again?



No.  Wait until he shits out his colon.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No.  Wait until he shits out his colon.



Actually, my digestive system has never felt better. I am having 1-wipe-poos. But, I am going to say thats because of the metamucil.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> If it took you 4 months to get ripped on that diet, then you must have been one fat fuck.



i meant to hit 2 months. thas how long your supposd to do it for. but now i have a lot of red rox left idk what to do with the.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i meant to hit 2 months. thas how long your supposd to do it for. but now i have a lot of red rox left idk what to do with the.



Stick them up your ass!


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I am here to report that I am aborting mission. VanessaNicole was 100% correct. I had a manic episode this weekend. I didn't sleep any Sunday or Monday. I ate some oatmeal, a banana, and some baked chicken Monday afternoon, and crashed for nearly 20 hours.
> 
> 
> All I can report is that I lost 10lbs in a week. The diet was working beautifully, but I don't have the capability to continue coarse. I'm switching back to a more sensible diet that Jodi made me some time back.



Good for you, I'm proud of you.

Just know that a lot of that was water weight that you lost.

Besides that, it's very possible to lose weight with a sensible diet plan.

And anyway, isn't the most important thing to feel good? To me that comes before looking good. 

And personally I don't even like it when people look uber-shredded, which would be the only reason to diet that way.

I prefer a more natural form of definition.


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 26, 2008)

Was thinking about velocity, but I rather cut carbs slightly, and clean up the diet even more than I have been.  Just seems like the right thing to do.  Maybe summer time I will try this before hitting the beach or pool party (2-3 weeks max).


----------



## DaMayor (May 27, 2008)

Kelju, I know this is pretty much over, but I have a question. Have you ever had any sort of bloodwork done? Glucose tolerance test, that sort of thing?

I'm just curious..... Just seems like the "symptoms" you experienced were a little extreme.

Anyway, I agree with Ms. Nicole, a sensible diet is just as effective.

Good luck.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

Ok, so here is what I have figured out with some experimentation. 

I can not follow the original velocity diet because by the second or third day I start having some malfunctions. I researched Hypoglycemia, and I am certain that is what starts happening to me. 

So I made some changes to the diet and completely alleviated the problem. Every morning, I have 2 servings of oatmeal along with the other items I consume during the velocity diet. 

Another problem was my fear of losing most of my strength which seemed to be happening until I made another change. On lifting days, I added in 2 servings of oatmeal to the meal which precedes my workout by 3-4 hours. After doing this, I was able to throw up nearly the same amount of weight that I was lifting when I was 15lbs heavier. I have been doing this for the past week, and all of my negative symptoms are gone. 

I was surprised. I didn't think it would make that much of a difference. The weight is still coming off, only a little bit slower. I can deal with that. I picked this diet, not because it was the best, but because it was the hardest I had ever seen. I am going to hit my goal of 220, then I'll switch over to a more moderate diet. 


Also, I didn't waste my money on the surge and other supps listed in the diet.  I think that decision was what was hurting me. I'm not saying I should have bought them, but instead I should have substituting them with an equivalent food souce. The more changes I make the farther I get away from the velocity diet, so I guess what I am doing is just a hybrid now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Good move
> 
> Looking great is no good if you feel like &^&@ or screw your health
> 
> ...



Whats funny is that I would hold this true against a diet of eating cardboard 24 hours a day.

I remember way back in the day, when people used to post 'improvements' on their diets and they still got shit on.  For example, someone would come in and say they ate McDonalds everyday.  Then after some advice, theyd eat McDonalds twice a week.  I say good job on the improvement and the Mr & Mrs. Know-it-Alls said shit that meant that it wasnt good enough.  When I agreed and said to cut the newbies some slack, *I* got yelled at as well.

Thats the only reason why I think a certain someone dislikes me.


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Whats funny is that I would hold this true against a diet of eating cardboard 24 hours a day.
> 
> I remember way back in the day, when people used to post 'improvements' on their diets and they still got shit on.  For example, someone would come in and say they ate McDonalds everyday.  Then after some advice, theyd eat McDonalds twice a week.  I say good job on the improvement and the Mr & Mrs. Know-it-Alls said shit that meant that it wasnt good enough.  When I agreed and said to cut the newbies some slack, *I* got yelled at as well.
> 
> Thats the only reason why I think a certain someone dislikes me.



Shut up


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2008)

Man I sure hope you took some pics while you were on the diet kelju, if you did you should post them up. You really got my respects, this diet looks like hell to me.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 16, 2009)

great...I've been looking into the velocity diet for the past few days and was going to go with it until I did a search on here and ran into this thread..

I guess I know more about this diet from here then the T-nation's forum provides.

How come everyone there is so excited about it, and everywhere else people are so negative about it.

Also, anyone seen the difference in velocity diet 3.0, the recent one


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 16, 2009)

I am curios if Built might have an opinion on this?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 16, 2009)

$526 to starve my self, fuck that shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 16, 2009)

All diets are based around creating a caloric deficit dude (fat loss ones anyway).  IMO there are a LOT better ways to do that than this pretty absurd diet.

If you want fast fat loss, run a PSMF cycle.  It will be just as effective while being safer with scientific research on the muscle sparing effects of the diet.


----------



## Built (Sep 16, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> I am curios if Built might have an opinion on this?



My thoughts are pretty much summed up in these two posts:


DiGiTaL said:


> $526 to starve my self, fuck that shit.





danzik17 said:


> All diets are based around creating a caloric deficit.



Eat less than you need, you lose. Do it stupid, you lose too much muscle. Do it smart, you lose very little muscle.


----------

